# Joining the cadets as a trained infantry soldier



## Cote (4 Oct 2006)

Hi,

I worked this summer, as a camp counsillor for children in an outdoor forest camp... Given my existing army experience (4 years infantry reserves) the kids really dug learning simple bushcraft and army stuff like caming up. So when I got back to my unit I put in to voulenteer on some cadet exercises. So I just wanted to get a few questions clear that would help me on my first few days.

What would I be expected to do on these exercises, as a leader?

What level of personal and group resonsibility do the kids have?

What is my role to the kids, and what role do the kids see me fufilling?

Thanks!


----------



## Sloaner (4 Oct 2006)

Cote;

What you will be expected to do will largely depend on the expectations of the specific unit CO and training staff where you will be working.  However, generally you would likely be employed as an instructor for things where your real world experience may be more extensive than what the CIC staff have.  You may find that you are encouraged to help out with specialty teams or asked to teach classes like cam and concealment (on the sly).  Beyond that you will be an adult supervisor and expected to mentor and guide the cadet NCM's in the performance of their duties.

The cadets will be responsible for their sections, platoons and companies depending on the nature of their role in the corps.  The more senior the cadet the more they are expected to do.  Keep a respectful distance and let them take care of their job.  Most of the cadets (save the new ones) are fairly responsible with their kit, and can get themselves sorted out in groups and individually quite easily.  You may provide some helpful suggestions throughout to give them the real army feel and perspective which we in the CIC often lack (although many of us are ex PRes or RegF, its just not current experience for many of us).  The cadets will absorb your experiences quickly and willingly, just temper it with practical approaches they can use (be familliar with CHAP before you go anywhere).

As for what the kids will expect from you, probably nothing at first, but once they understand the experience you bring to the table they will be looking to learn from the experience of a trained soldier for thier own purposes.

The best advice I can give is to talk to the CO and training officer, understand their needs and desires with reference to your role, and once you've been around a while, then approach the senior cadets to see where they may be able to use your help.  Don't rush in and tell everyone they are wrong, and certainly don't try to discredit the training program or the CIC staff with the cadets around, it will only earn you a quick trip out the door.

Welcome to the wonderful world of working with the CCM.


----------



## Lerch (6 Oct 2006)

Speaking as a former cadet, I'll let you in a general cadet viewpoint of you. 

'You're cool, you're in the Army, teach my cool Army things.'


----------



## Klc (6 Oct 2006)

And in a couple units, you will be expected to play football on FTX's with the cadets... At a 5:1 ratio of cadets to infantrymen to keep things interesting, of course.  ;D


----------



## redleafjumper (6 Oct 2006)

Sloaner has good general advice; Lerch has presented a good basic philosophy.  I well remember my days as an army cadet and what I liked to learn as a cadet and tried to teach as an officer were "cool army things."  A key thing is to make the young folks responsible for what they are supposed to be doing.  Dress fun in green and be enthusiastic and it'll be just fine.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (6 Oct 2006)

Just expect to teach them basic field craft. lie how to watch there arcs of "observation"


----------



## 3rd Herd (6 Oct 2006)

Know where a few more like you are? Spend a couple of nights shadowing the other staff to see how the corps does things. Read the training manual to see what perks your interest and what you may have experience and knowledge in. Ensure your personal dress and deportment is up to scratch, remember you to a certain extent are setting the standards that the cadets are aspiring to achieve.Talk to some of your fellow reservists and then go to your CO with a written plan for a "Soldier For the Night/Day" demonstration. One, the cadets will absolutely enjoy seeing the real thing and being up close and personal. Secondly, it just may help with the corps efforts to recruit new cadets. Get used to being called "Sir" no matter what your rank and conversely use the cadets rank, a Sgt always appreciates being called Sgt. Though not Regular/Reserve force they still have to pass qualifications to advance in rank. And lastly, if your reserve unit is part of the corps sponsoring units think about putting together a "regimental" history course and test. This to enable cadets to study and pass in part to earn their right to wear their sponsoring units cap badge and get rid of the "cookie cutter".


----------



## ryanmann356 (7 Oct 2006)

if you can work well with kids (which it sounds like you are great at) then you shouldnt have a problem, expect to teach them alot about map and compass and survival techniques etc.


----------



## Lerch (9 Oct 2006)

And be ready to repeat yourself... :


----------

